# Four Seasons Maintenance Fees



## Steve (Nov 28, 2009)

The Four Seasons resorts are famous for high maintenance fees, but I'm pleased to report that Four Seasons Scottsdale has no increase in fees for 2010.  I think that shows excellent management in this tough economy.  (The resort is also sold out now which I see as a definite plus.) 

Four Seasons Aviara has an approximately 4% increase in fees for 2010.  While it's certainly not as welcome as the zero increase at Scottsdale, I think it is acceptable.  

When I saw the numerous threads detailing huge fee increases at other luxury resorts such as Starwood, I was concerned about my Four Seasons weeks.  I am pleased that Four Seasons is being responsible and not going down that path.

Steve


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 7, 2009)

I see you posted the percentage increase but not the MFs.  What does FS charge in MFs?  Is it in the same ballpark as Starwood?


----------



## ral (Dec 7, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I see you posted the percentage increase but not the MFs.  What does FS charge in MFs?  Is it in the same ballpark as Starwood?



Depends on which Starwood. Four Seasons Aviara two bedroom unit has 2010 maintenance fees of $2311 including taxes.


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

As ral has listed the Aviara fees already, I'll just give you the Scottsdale fees:

$2159 (including taxes)

Steve


----------

